# Pandora



## jellyfin (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife and I have been together nearly 6 years. We've been completely honest and open with one another all this time, sex life has lacked here and there. She is a victim of molestation and rape when she was younger. Sex hasn't been that important to her, it is to me however. We have two young children, and all is well. She has started watching the "sister wives" and half kidded around about that polygamy isn't such a bad idea in general. When I put her on the spot she said she wasn't serious. Last night she insisted that if It was someone she approved of I could take a girlfriend for a physical relationship, and she'd be absolutley fine with it. I went through the "normal" responses like "You're just trying to trick me" and blah blah. She is dead serious and wants me to be happy.
I'd be a liar if I said allowable casual sex with a trusted friend didn't sound like fun, or something that'd make me happier. She doesn't want a threesome or any crazy swinger crap, and neither do I. My heart is heavy and torn between my mind and my "junk" I'd never want to hurt her, our kids, or our marraige. I am very curious and excited about the potential for some new "play"

I think however that I may be staring at pandoras box with key in hand. Can anyone make sense of this?!! HELP


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Never take a woman's words seriously. 

Very often we say things we don't mean it.

Please don't set up a fire, it will burn your ass. 

If you care about your wife, your kids, your marriage, PLEASE DON'T DO IT!!!

YOU CAN DIY!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

jellyfin said:


> Last night she insisted that if It was someone she approved of I could take a girlfriend for a physical relationship, and she'd be absolutley fine with it. I went through the "normal" responses like "You're just trying to trick me" and blah blah. She is dead serious and wants me to be happy.


It sounds as if she does love you very much and wants you to be happy, but I wonder if she is feeling guiltly that sex isn't as frequent as you would like it but struggling with increasing the frequency. I think I would explore that angle as I think the alternative, although I'm sure is tempting for you, will end in disaster.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Those are noble, and selfless words for her to say before she has to actually watch you walk out the door, knowing that you are going for a booty call.

It won't work. 

You will both have an arc of emotions that you cannot possibly anticipate were you to follow this course.

Better to end the marriage amicably, encourage her to seek therapy and change her perceptions, or soldier on.


----------

